# Asus A6000 won't start



## needhelp09 (Aug 22, 2009)

I've got an asus a6000 notebook and it won't start up. There are blue light flashes about 5-10 times at the bottom light panel and at the same time at the top light panel there are green light flashes. Is this something to do with the motherboard...i don't know but help please!?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Try to do this. It may or may not work for this problem. Take everything out of it - USB drives, AC adapters, the battery, everything. Open your laptop up; turn it upside-down (keyboard facing the ground). Hold the power button for at least 30 seconds. Turn it right-side up again, put in the battery and AC adapter, and give it a shot.

Good luck.


----------



## tyleriam (Sep 11, 2009)

I have this exact same problem, but my laptop was on loan to a friend at the time of the problem occurring for his school work and as I don't know what is the cause I have him currently being held responsible and owing me a new laptop. Did this (InfalliblexOne's idea) work for you? Did you come across another solution? If so I would really like to know as this debt is likely to ruin our friendship.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Just try the idea. What's the harm in it, really.


----------



## dogsanddemons (Feb 1, 2011)

This problem is related to the thermal grease betweeen the CPU and heatsink. The grease may have become worn and dry and the result is that the CPU is not making a sufficient connection with its socket. This is why turning the PC upside down works sometimes, and as has been suggested on other forums, 'giving it a whack'. 

Make sure you replace the grease, adding a generous amount so as to ensure a tight fit when you screw the heatsink back into place. If it doesn't work first time round then add more grease; you may need more than you realise as was the case with me.

I hope this helps


----------

